

IPhoning my way to retirement $.70 at a time - alex_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FtWWTllCrg

======
jdietrich
I don't think all that much of the app, but the presentation was _fantastic_.

------
NonEUCitizen
Start at 0:44 to skip over the event intro.

